# Movin' On - video lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Bad Company's Movin' On - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7frShZtJ8c


----------

